# Aurora - From 2 - 8 Months (She just turned 9 months though)



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

This is Aurora Hazel Nyx Jones. My 9 month old Red Merle Australian Shepherd. I brought her from a breeder at 8 weeks. She came to me from OK (I live in PA). I love her with all my heart. I swear I am over protective of her. I worry about her too much though I think it is a good thing. I have many plans for her which include agility, obedience, rally, and possibly altered conformation. Hope you enjoy the pictures. Sorry if the pictures are large.

2 Months









4 Months









6 Months









8 Months


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

Pretty girly


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

mjfromga said:


> Pretty girly


Thank you! :3


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

agree she is a cutie beautiful face...


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

She looks like such a sweet girl!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> agree she is a cutie beautiful face...


Thank you so much! She is my model! Always posing for pictures even when she doesn't want to! Lol! :3


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> She is beautiful.


Thank you! She is my heart! Brightened my life so much! Pushed me towards my goal in life!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Vicky88 said:


> She is beautiful.


Thank you so much! I can't wait for the years to come. Her and I will accomplish so much!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Aska said:


> She's gorgeous!


Thank you so much! How long have you been in conformation? My interest in it is high but I don't know if Aurora could handle it. She isn't skittish but she is super reserved and barky around (most) males. I've socialized (continuing) her so much but males (not all but most) are her weakness. I don't know how to make it easier on her to be around them. People ask me if she is aggressive (honestly it is becoming annoying). I want to tell people to read up on the breed and that not all dogs will be your friend right away. I am going to guess since the household (atm) is 3 females and 1 male (my grandfather); she isn't exposed to them much.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> She looks like such a sweet girl!


Thank you and she is. I couldn't have asked for a better best friend.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

My Aurora. I took the picture about two or three days ago. I brought her a new harness. In my opinion I love it because it works beautifully with her excited pulling. Don't mind the cut butt feathers. My mom decided upon herself to cut it. Worse night of my life. So I asked the groomer at my work if she could clean it up. Problem solved.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

What a beautiful baby!!!
Love her looks.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Aurora is absolutely gorgeous! You have many good plans for the future!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> What a beautiful baby!!!
> Love her looks.
> 
> View attachment 80634


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Aurora is absolutely gorgeous! You have many good plans for the future!


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Yes and I hope to explore them all at least once. :3


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

She's lovely. I hope you find the right niche for her with all your plans!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

More pics, more pics!
Oh... and share some good stories on her too with us.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Beagles said:


> She's lovely. I hope you find the right niche for her with all your plans!


Thank you! I hope so too. I think she will enjoy Agility, Obedience, Rally Obedience and Flyball. Altered Conformation I would have to see.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

kevinwyncrest said:


> soooooo cute! I luvvvv Australian Shepherds


Thanks! My favorite breed of the herding group!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> More pics, more pics!
> Oh... and share some good stories on her too with us.


I will try to upload more. I do have a bunch of pictures. Good stories?


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Aurora - From 2 - 9 Months (She just turned 9 months though)*

Aurora turned 10 months the 8th of July. 
A recent picture of her on the way home from a fun filled day at my work.


----------



## Fantasia ryon (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi!  I was wondering if you could tell me a little bit about my australian shepherd cowboy I got him when he was almost two months old now he is almost 5 months old his coat is still short and I was wondering if it takes a while to grow I noticed online some Aussies that was 7 months and didnt have that long of a coat his hair is starting to get longer on the back of his hind legs and chest here are some pics starting when he was a small pup till now






























this last photo is cowboys mother.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Fantasia ryon said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if you could tell me a little bit about my australian shepherd cowboy I got him when he was almost two months old now he is almost 5 months old his coat is still short and I was wondering if it takes a while to grow I noticed online some Aussies that was 7 months and didnt have that long of a coat his hair is starting to get longer on the back of his hind legs and chest here are some pics starting when he was a small pup till now
> View attachment 97114
> View attachment 97122
> View attachment 97130
> ...



To my knowledge pure Australian Shepherds do not come in a Short coated variety (although, it might be a recessive trait not commonly mentioned within the standard) ???

Personally, I would venture to guess that while mom is an Aussie, Dad is some other breed of Cattle dog/Shepherd.... Maybe an Australian Cattle Dog??

To OP: Aurora is beautiful!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aurora just keeps getting more beautiful.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Fantasia ryon said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if you could tell me a little bit about my australian shepherd cowboy I got him when he was almost two months old now he is almost 5 months old his coat is still short and I was wondering if it takes a while to grow I noticed online some Aussies that was 7 months and didnt have that long of a coat his hair is starting to get longer on the back of his hind legs and chest here are some pics starting when he was a small pup till now
> View attachment 97114
> View attachment 97122
> View attachment 97130
> ...


The muzzle also doesn't look aussie, I wouldn't presume he was pure bred.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

RedGermanPinscher said:


> To OP: Aurora is beautiful!!


Thank you!



Damon'sMom said:


> Aurora just keeps getting more beautiful.


Thank you so much! How is Jasper?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

sclevenger said:


> She is a beautiful girl


Thank you so much! I can't wait to get my other baby.


----------



## ColorMePaisley (Jul 1, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kei San said:


> Thank you so much! How is Jasper?


He is doing great. He is getting so big! I recently posted some photos of him. He is 54 pounds now. lol


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

ColorMePaisley said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> He is doing great. He is getting so big! I recently posted some photos of him. He is 54 pounds now. lol


That's awesome to know. Yes, he really is. You should do a comparison picture or something. Big boy, Jasper is. It is strange, Aurora hasn't gained anymore weight. She is still 39lbs.


----------



## leighannerc (Feb 27, 2013)

Precious. They grow up so fast


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

leighannerc said:


> Precious. They grow up so fast


Thank you. So true. She will be a year next month on the 8th.


----------

